# Anadrol homework



## Mastercrafter (Jun 13, 2015)

Like to hear opinions on anadrol. Personal experiences. Most common sides. I've read alot about it, but want some real world knowledge from people who have used.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2015)

Most common side is appetite suppression. I think because of this drol makes an awesome recomp supplement..

Will also set your nips in fire but an ai won't do anything. You will need to keep nolvadex or ralox on hand.

I like it between 100 to 200mg. Most guys run 50 to 100.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Jun 13, 2015)

Liquidex OK? I was planning 50 a day this 1st time


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Liquidex OK? I was planning 50 a day this 1st time



No, read what POB said.


----------



## finacat (Jun 13, 2015)

liquidex?
i wouldnt mess around with reasearch ai's
androl gives me good strength, good pumps, great when dieiting keeps you full and puts water in the right places
this was on androlics 100-150mg


----------



## Joliver (Jun 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Most common side is appetite suppression. I think because of this drol makes an awesome recomp supplement..
> 
> Will also set your nips in fire but an ai won't do anything. You will need to keep nolvadex or ralox on hand.
> 
> I like it between 100 to 200mg. Most guys run 50 to 100.





Mastercrafter said:


> Liquidex OK? I was planning 50 a day this 1st time




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Sweet Mary!!!!

Liquidex is an AI. SERMs are the only way to stop drol boobs.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Man what's all the hub bub about? I love drol boobs lmao


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 14, 2015)

The most common side affect I get from 100mg of drol is 30 pounds on my bench.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 15, 2015)

Good timing for this question, I was going to post the same thing in a few days.  Saved me the trouble.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey so how long does it usually take drol to kick in? How is the dosing done, for 100mg a day is 50mg in the morning and 50mg before evening workout a good way to go?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Hey so how long does it usually take drol to kick in? How is the dosing done, for 100mg a day is 50mg in the morning and 50mg before evening workout a good way to go?


Just take it all preworkout. About an hour before training.

Takes a few days. You will notice a more full look and weights start moving faster.


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree with what everyone says....plus a little acne.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 20, 2015)

How long is it safe to run at say 100mg ? what's you'z guys typical time on it . I am contemplating adding it to 500mg/wk of test just to see how I respond to it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> How long is it safe to run at say 100mg ? what's you'z guys typical time on it . I am contemplating adding it to 500mg/wk of test just to see how I respond to it


By week 6 I start to feel a little shitty. Still hit pr's but just feel like I want to come off anyway.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> By week 6 I start to feel a little shitty. Still hit pr's but just feel like I want to come off anyway.



Same here. I Have ran it longer but felt like shit for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 20, 2015)

Made me look bloated. Ran it for 3 weeks and came off. Don't like it. Works well. But felt like the Michelin man


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

liquidex....like a supp AI liduidex or some type of name for adex or aromasin??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Made me look bloated. Ran it for 3 weeks and came off. Don't like it. Works well. But felt like the Michelin man



Did you use AI and nolva?  

I was thinking of using a diuretic to combat the bloat I have one in my bp med that works well I am hoping it will keep the water off


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Did you use AI and nolva?
> 
> I was thinking of using a diuretic to combat the bloat I have one in my bp med that works well I am hoping it will keep the water off


Bad idea. Anadrol doesn't bloat you sub q. The muscle holds the extra water. That's part of the benefits of it. Don't fight it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bad idea. Anadrol doesn't bloat you sub q. The muscle holds the extra water. That's part of the benefits of it. Don't fight it.



x2x2x2x man.  

the water is good in this case.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't like using anymore gear than needed. I didn't have any undesired effects, I just wasnt fond of the roundness. No need for ai or other.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 21, 2015)

Anadrol does bloat you. depending on diet, bodyfat, dose, and other compounds being used.  although i doubt most people here run it high enough to cause bloat.  i personally didnt notice any spillover until 200mg ed and even then it wasnt too bad.  most guys wont need more than 100-150mg per day.  if u can find an injectable version I highly recommend.  less appetite issues (the fillers in the tabs are usually the cause) and less liver issues since it bypasses first run through liver.  

all in all one of my favourite hormones.  top 3 no doubt


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmmmm. I've been curious about the inj version. Was thinking I could find the sweet spot for myself.


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs (Sep 29, 2015)

I find anadrol to be a good precomp strength drug. Definitely is lighter on estrogen than dbol. Still quite a bit of water bloat though. If you are an above average man I definitely would run at least 100mgs. Appetite suppression is common and makes force feeding a bitch. Overall I feel better on anadrol than I do dbol side effects wise. However I do always start feeling bad after about 6 weeks. Dbol for me gives a lot more estrogen side effects such as cyst acne, however I usually can cruise on 50mgs dbol for months at a time without much elevation in my levels.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 29, 2015)

Assuming you're on trt?


----------



## Sledge (Oct 4, 2015)

When you guys say it starts to make you feel like shit, what do you mean? You feel physically ill? No appetite? Nauseous?


----------

